# Feedback on designs



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Way to much going on imo


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

overall I like them .. this style is def up to date with some of the more known brands ..

shirt 1
like the alternating bold type .. this is my fave of the three .. lose the hyphens maybe?

shirt 2
hate the font on this one .. looks like one of those online things where you place something funny on a real bilboard if you know what I m talking about

shirt 3 
like this one as well .. although maybe some type of alt coloring or something within the message to help break it up a bit


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Shirt #1: I like the catch phrase, but with the font it seems like it's too much to read.
Shirt #2: Phrase and font aren't doing it for me, kinda lame.
Shirt #3: Favorite of the bunch, cool phrase, cool font, perfect size.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I didn't know throwing some text in Arial on a tee shirt could be considered as "Design"


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

bakesale said:


> I didn't know throwing some text in Arial on a tee shirt could be considered as "Design"


My thoughts as well.... I'm even more surprised that people are liking it.

Might as well go to some sight that will make shirts for you and design your own since it's only text.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

bakesale said:


> I didn't know throwing some text in Arial on a tee shirt could be considered as "Design"


Type can be considered designs. Tracking, kerning, leading, and appeal is what make it designs. 

So the overall feeling is
1. could use work
2. scrap it
3. could use work

Thanks guys


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Font is alright if it has a design also, imo....

A company just recently brought up who has some alright t-shirts 
Tyrant Snowboards | APPAREL

See how their shirts also have an actual graphic image? And a font that doesn't look like you're writing an English paper with.


These guys have a cool thing going as well
DIFFERENT BREED CLOTHING on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Font is alright if it has a design also, imo....
> 
> A company just recently brought up who has some alright t-shirts
> Tyrant Snowboards | APPAREL
> ...


See how my stuff and their stuff is completely different styles? No disrespect to them, but none of that appeals to me. I prefer simple and clean over distressed metal band text.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I see how it's different, absolutely.

I was simply trying to say adding some sort of flash to your text may help your sale. I don't mean to sound like a dick, but your designs can be made by anyone, at literally any age.

Keep making simple text shirts if you want man, I'm not invested in your company. I'm just offering my opinion.

My personal opinion is that logos should be fairly simple, but when you're putting out a t-shirt or something like that, it could use a little flash. But to each their own.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I agree on scrapping the middle on, the font isn't working. I used to do web-design but haven't done shirts, the only thing I might suggest is trying the font "Impact". Don't remember if it's free or not but is bold and eye pleasing at the same time. You may try (I'm assuming you are using photoshop or gimp) a color gradient fade down the text. If you need help PM me, but a suggestion would be maybe a rasta color fade as it's pretty popular in snowboarding these days. Not saying it would work on all shirts but maybe on that dark one.

So.. the top one is the best IMO, scrap the second, maybe try moving the text off-center a little and down(?) on the 3rd.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

1st: Not to bad, i'd probably buy it.
2nd: Not digging it
3rd: Not digging it

How about "I Ride For Peak Season" or "Gapers Fo' Realz" ???


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Those two other companies you listed dont have any shirts id wear haha, to...metal band try hard for me.
i like the simpleness of yours actually. scrap the second one though like everyones said haha.
the first and third are actually pretty cool and i'd wear them


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> I see how it's different, absolutely.
> 
> I was simply trying to say adding some sort of flash to your text may help your sale. I don't mean to sound like a dick, but your designs can be made by anyone, at literally any age.
> 
> ...


I appreciate it. Sorry for overreacting man. I really do appreciate it. And I totally get what you're saying. So I took your advice along with some others (only from the first page, I forgot to check here before I messed with them) and tried to jazz 'em up a bit.

I don't know how I'm feeling about it.
It's a mountain + lift + little lodge(?) if you couldn't tell.
Also, thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i actually think that makes it look way better.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Absolutely looks better.

Doesn't take much to give some flair ( =

Keep working with those brushes and stuff buddy!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

myschims said:


> Those two other companies you listed dont have any shirts id wear haha, to...metal band try hard for me.
> i like the simpleness of yours actually. scrap the second one though like everyones said haha.
> the first and third are actually pretty cool and i'd wear them



Neither are metal band companies, but ya def a darker style from different breed. They're actually involved with Drum and Bass.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Definitely better!


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Miles_K said:


> I appreciate it. Sorry for overreacting man. I really do appreciate it. And I totally get what you're saying. So I took your advice along with some others (only from the first page, I forgot to check here before I messed with them) and tried to jazz 'em up a bit.
> 
> I don't know how I'm feeling about it.
> It's a mountain + lift + little lodge(?) if you couldn't tell.
> Also, thanks for the replies everyone!


I like it, but maybe have it so the design goes farther up on the text? That'd be my only suggestion of what you might want to try. 

Midwest ftw, hahaha


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh yea the new one looks sick. Id rock that shirt haha


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

would definitely wear the new one!


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys.
I appreciate it!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Your welcome Miles

I will take a Black XL with white text of the updated shirt for the idea that's going to sell you some T's ( =

Juuuuuss kidding... Kind of


----------



## picturethis (Dec 7, 2009)

Planning on selling the new one ? =)


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

deffinately the new one.


----------

